# thought, suggestions, my 7X8 L plan using anyrail



## DT&I (Dec 6, 2013)

I would take it further but I only have the trial version. All 22" radius. Far left would be an uphill over the middle of the 8 and then back downhill to the switch. I'm not sure if that's long enough to get to bridge height. Perhaps i could lower the bottom section a bit to get the right clearance. Suggestions and improvements to the layout are welcome


----------

